# Kernel Panic....   Kernel don't Boot [SOLVED]

## Yczo

Hello to everyone. I'm a newbie more fighting with gentoo. Fortunately, its handbooks are real fine...  but begin always is difficult.  Well i have a big trouble with the kernel, and i have not idea what to do. I configured and compiled it the best that i known....  but don't load..  it shows the following message:

Cannot open root device "sda6" or unknown block (0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot options; here are the avaible partitions

kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block Pid: $

I must say too that my root partition sda6 is on ext4 and i previously enabled the ext on4 driver on the kernel 3.0.6. i will use ext3 for /home. I did not enabled ext2.

 < > Second extended fs support                                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                                           <*> Ext3 journalling file system support                                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                           [ ]   Default to 'data=ordered' in ext3                                                                           │ │  

  │ │                                           [*]   Ext3 extended attributes                                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                                           [*]     Ext3 POSIX Access Control Lists                                                                           │ │  

  │ │                                           [*]     Ext3 Security Labels                                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                           <*> The Extended 4 (ext4) filesystem                                                                              │ │  

  │ │                                           [*]   Use ext4 for ext2/ext3 file systems                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                           [*]   Ext4 extended attributes                                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                                           [*]     Ext4 POSIX Access Control Lists                                                                           │ │  

  │ │                                           [*]     Ext4 Security Labels                                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                  

By other way, i have the next hdd controller.

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 06)

I'm not sure about how to choice the correct kernel drivers for the proper hardware devices. An explain about this will be greatful xd.

But taking a look to other users experiences (with my same pc dell xps 15) i decided enabled the following drivers.  I thinnk that are the correct choices but i'm not sure.. In fact the kernel don't  load xddx

--- Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers                                                                           │ │  

  │ │                                           [ ]   Verbose ATA error reporting                                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                                           [ ]   ATA ACPI Support                                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                           [ ]   SATA Port Multiplier support                                                                                │ │  

  │ │                                                 *** Controllers with non-SFF native interface ***                                                           │ │  

  │ │                                           <*>   AHCI SATA support                                                                                           │ │  

  │ │                                           < >   Platform AHCI SATA support                                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                                           < >   Initio 162x SATA support                                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                                           < >   ACard AHCI variant (ATP 8620)                                                                               │ │  

  │ │                                           < >   Silicon Image 3124/3132 SATA support                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                           [*]   ATA SFF support                                                                                             │ │  

  │ │                                                   *** SFF controllers with custom DMA interface ***                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                           < >     Pacific Digital ADMA support                                                                              │ │  

  │ │                                           < >     Pacific Digital SATA QStor support                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                           < >     Promise SATA SX4 support (Experimental)                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                                           [*]     ATA BMDMA support                                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                                     *** SATA SFF controllers with BMDMA ***                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                                           <*>       Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support

                                                   .

                                                   .

                                                   .

                                                  <*>     Intel PATA MPIIX support    

My grub.conf is

default 2  

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,5)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz  

title Gentoo Linux kernel 3.0.6

root (hd0,5)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.0.6-gentoo root=/dev/sda6

        #initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 # 

title Gentoo Linux kernel 3.0.6 (RESCATE)

root (hd0,5)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.0.6-gentoo root=/dev/sda6 init=/bin/bb

title Windows 7

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

And my fstab

#/dev/BOOT              /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda6               /               ext4            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda3               /home           ext3            noatime         0 2

/dev/sda5               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0     No hay unidad de disco flsexible

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Yczo,

Welcome to gentoo.

```
Cannot open root device "sda6" or unknown block (0,0) 
```

means that your kernel is missing an option it needs to communicate with the hard drive.

You may need 

```
<*> Platform AHCI SATA support
```

built into the kernel.

You don't show the options on the SCSI menu but you will need

```
  │ │    < > RAID Transport Class                                          │ │  

  │ │    -*- SCSI device support                                           │ │  

  │ │    < > SCSI target support                                           │ │  

  │ │    [*] legacy /proc/scsi/ support                                    │ │  

  │ │        *** SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM) ***                │ │  

  │ │    <*> SCSI disk support                                             │ │  

  │ │    < > SCSI tape support                                             │ │  

  │ │    < > SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support                              │ │  

  │ │    <*> SCSI CDROM support                                            │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM)          │ │  

  │ │    <*> SCSI generic support                                          │ │  

  │ │    < > SCSI media changer support                                    │ │  

  │ │    [*] Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device
```

everything else can be off.

----------

## Yczo

Ok, first place: thank you very much for the quickly response. Oh i did not enabled nothing on the SCSII menu.. i did not think that could be necessary. Ok i will enable your suggestions and lets see. Thanks a lot. Regards.

----------

## VoidMage

Actually, 'legacy /proc/scsi/ support' shouldn't be necessary.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

VoidMage,

Probably not - thats what make oldconfig all the way from mid 2002 does for you.

----------

